# Interesting Kobe news



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,99207,00.html



> Months before he was charged with rape, NBA superstar Kobe Bryant contacted a divorce attorney -- a move that sent his wife into an emotional tailspin that led to her being hospitalized on advanced life support, a new report says.





> But Bryant quickly became anxious that he was not using a condom, and afraid that she might get pregnant, according to his friends.
> 
> The woman at some point began yelling at him to stop having sex, which he did, but by that time, she was "crying hysterically and was insistent on leaving," Newsweek reports.


I am confused as to why Bryant contacted a divorce attorney long before this incident. Brings new questions to the case. I also think the fact that he didn't use a condom doesn't help his case at all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

There is a full article on some of the details in newsweek at MSN's homepage its about 3 pages long and really revealing. This to me is a bombshell the 1st real idictations of what Kobe's side of the story is. 

I find it highly likely that Kobe did get anxious about not using a condom his version sounds more reasonable to me about what might have happened. Than again you never know he could be lying. I find his story very likely though. 

Laker fans should read the full newsweek article gives you more of a glimpse of whom Kobe is. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,99207,00.html
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it so confusing for Kobe to call a divorce attorney. He and his wife according to the full newsweek article were drifting apart. According to teammates he was seen talking to more women on the road. That his bodyguards wanted him to be the playa he should have always been. 

Kobe wanted out of the marriage most likely. What new questions does it bring to the case. 

The fact that he was anxious about not using a condom I think helps show he may have backed off in the process of this encounter and feeling rejected the woman got emotional and mad. She has mental problems anyway so this sort of makes sense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Could it be that Kobe and his wife decided to see other people but stay "married" for his daughter and publicity purposes? Maybe that's why he commited adultery? 

Just re-inforces my belief that nobody should give a damn that he commited adultery.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Could it be that Kobe and his wife decided to see other people but stay "married" for his daughter and publicity purposes? Maybe that's why he commited adultery?
> 
> Just re-inforces my belief that nobody should give a damn that he commited adultery.


Personally I hope it all works out for Kobe and reading these articles about him let me realize that not everyone who becomes a celebrity really wants the baggage of it. Some people just want to do the job that makes them famous, but the other stuff might not be so important.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Could it be that Kobe and his wife decided to see other people but stay "married" for his daughter and publicity purposes? Maybe that's why he commited adultery?
> 
> Just re-inforces my belief that nobody should give a damn that he commited adultery.


Why should no one give a damn that he commited adultery? It shows his character.
Also, I think that your seeing other people thing is realy reaching it. Theres no indications that that is the case at all.


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> Why should no one give a damn that he commited adultery? It shows his character.





But it's still really none of our damn business. That should just be between him, his wife, and his god. Period


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> But it's still really none of our damn business. That should just be between him, his wife, and his god. Period


Yeah, I'm sure "his god" was really down with that decision.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I dont get from you guys. If thats his buisiness, why is it alright for your side to pry into her life and bring up her being admited for severe depression?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> 
> But it's still really none of our damn business. That should just be between him, his wife, and his god. Period


So if T-Mac was addicted to cocaine, would that just be _his_ business and no one else's...? I read the most hypocritical statements sometimes.

While snorting cocaine and cheating on your wife are two separate things (one being illegal, the other not), they're both still poor reflections on one's character by the majority of society.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did you guys even read my post? If Kobe and Vanessa agreed to adultery being ok and Kobe does it it's still a reflection of his character?

And coke not only is illegal, but potentially dangerous. If Tmac drank (he does) or smoked pot I wouldn't give a damn.



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure "his god" was really down with that decision.


Probably not but he was saying only his god and Vanessa can judge him.



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> This is what I dont get from you guys. If thats his buisiness, why is it alright for your side to pry into her life and bring up her being admited for severe depression?


Because it has a pretty big effect on the verdict of the case. Kobe's marriage doesn't.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Did you guys even read my post? If Kobe and Vanessa agreed to adultery being ok and Kobe does it it's still a reflection of his character?
> 
> And coke not only is illegal, but potentially dangerous. If Tmac drank (he does) or smoked pot I wouldn't give a damn.


Unprotected sex with a stranger (I'm assuming he hadn't met her before -- I haven't kept up with the case details for about a month. I'm tired of the drama...) isn't potentially dangerous?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's very dangerous.

But I was talking about adultery.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Interesting Kobe news*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is it so confusing for Kobe to call a divorce attorney. He and his wife according to the full newsweek article were drifting apart. According to teammates he was seen talking to more women on the road. That his bodyguards wanted him to be the playa he should have always been.
> ...


What is this newsweek article you are talking about? I was not aware they were 'drifting' apart.

In most cases of rape, condoms are not used. Condoms normally, atleast most of the time, = consensual sex. Tons of exceptions but still, Kobe could be lying about the "I backed off when I realized..."

But that huge tatoo he got is not the smartest thign to do, considering how rocky this relationship could get.

*Kobe's price for adultery:*

1. $4 million dollar ring
2. Ugly tatoo that covers his entire arm
3. Bad publicity, sales, etc.
4. Looks weak physically
5. Emotional trauma

I suppose it can go on...


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Interesting Kobe news*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> What is this newsweek article you are talking about? I was not aware they were 'drifting' apart.
> ...





















I thought he said he would never get tattoos... :no:


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

I agree with Jemel. Does his committing adultery change him as a basketball player? Someone snorting cocaine will probably effect their game and such. So as long as all he has committed is adultery(hypothetically) who the hell cares? 

Hypothetical situation: Say Kobe never got charged with rape. But he got so mad at himself for cheating on his wife that he decided to tell her about it and it leaked into the media and he eventually admittted to cheating on her. Would anybody really care? I don't.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*The guy was making millions as an icon*

Now we see the real character behind the image. He's an adulterer, at least. Jemel has postulated that kobe and his wife have some sort of agreement that this is OK. I don't know where he got this information, certainly I haven't seen anything like this in the media. 

You can't have it both ways. If you're posing as a stand-up guy, a counter to the "playa/thug" image that's ruining the NBA, you can't be an adulterer with a month-old child, let alone a rapist.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

If thats the defenses story---that he didn't want her to leave until she put ice on her eyes--he needs a new attorney.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Duece Duece</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> So if T-Mac was addicted to cocaine, would that just be _his_ business and no one else's...? I read the most hypocritical statements sometimes.
> ...


Technically, adultery is illegal (in most states anyway), it's just not punishable by law. IMO it is none of our business if someone (including a basketball star) committs adultery. It is, however, pertinent to a case where the adulterer is accused of rape. It first of all establishes sexual conduct. In this particular case, the adulterer has admitted to having sex with the alleged victim. That clearly removes doubt on whether or not sex happened, and let's both parties and the judge/jury focus on whether or not it was consensual.

On another note, I don't think it should be our business if someone uses cocaine. It is our business if a professional sports player uses any substance that may affect his capacity and may remove him from the game entirely.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pwayland</b>!
> 
> 
> Technically, adultery is illegal (in most states anyway), it's just not punishable by law. IMO it is none of our business if someone (including a basketball star) committs adultery. <b>It is, however, pertinent to a case where the adulterer is accused of rape. </b> It first of all establishes sexual conduct. In this particular case, the adulterer has admitted to having sex with the alleged victim. That clearly removes doubt on whether or not sex happened, and let's both parties and the judge/jury focus on whether or not it was consensual.
> ...


I agree, but that is still ONLY pertinent in a court of law and I'm not on that jury, and I'm not a lawyer for the defense or the state, and I am not the judge - so it still means nothing to me as a fan of the game more than a fan of any one player.


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, but that is still ONLY pertinent in a court of law and I'm not on that jury, and I'm not a lawyer for the defense or the state, and I am not the judge - so it still means nothing to me as a fan of the game more than a fan of any one player.


I wouldn't say it is ONLY pertinent in a cour of law. Kobe Bryant is a public figure (whether he wants to be or not) and this is a very public case. I personally am very interested in how this case proceeds, as cases where the defendant is very wealthy tend to behave very differently than others.

The wealth of the defendant in this case changes the case dramatically in two ways. The plaintiff stands in a position to win alot of money (via settlement or damages awarded by the court). The defendant has access to a much better defense team. I have no particular liking for Kobe, but if I did, I would also be very interested in knowing whether or not he is found guilty of rape in a court of law.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pwayland</b>!
> 
> 
> <b>I wouldn't say it is ONLY pertinent in a cour of law. </b> Kobe Bryant is a public figure (whether he wants to be or not) and this is a very public case. <b>I personally am very interested</b> in how this case proceeds, as cases where the defendant is very wealthy tend to behave very differently than others.
> ...


I can see how some people are "interested" in the court case, but that <b>personal interest </b>still has no bearing on what is pertinent and what is not pertinent in a court of law.

I think the "state" of Colorado has quite a bit of money at its disposal, and the state is the plaintiff in this case. 

The plaintiff can only win a money settlement IF the civil suit is brought against Kobe. In this criminal proceeding, there is no award of anything but freedom for the alleged rapist.

I like Kobe's game - a lot, and my interest in his defense is just that - personal interest.


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

*The state*

The state always has money. In any criminal case, you can be sure the plaintiff has good enough lawyers. The difference, then, is how wealthy the defendant is. The criminal case has to precede the civil case, but a civil case may follow the criminal one.

The fact that the plaintiff in the civil case stands to win money, is important to the criminal case. Although the alleged victim is not on trial, it stands to reason that money is a good motive for fabricating a rape accusation. Money changes everything.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Why the heck do I care if another man cheats on his wife. I'm who I am you are who you are why does that have bearing on your life. 

People that make a big deal about his adultery need to get a life. Its none of my business. If he had unprotected sex with a stranger that is none of my business, its dangerous to him and his wife. 

If Tmac was using cocaine again how is that a problem for the general public unless he gets behind the wheel of a car or operates heavy machinery. 

Getting hung up on others lives is very dangerous. 

I think Kobe is innocent. If he's not and the DA proves as much I'll just move on. Kobe's my favorite player if he goes to jail I'll just root like hell for my next favorite Kwame Brown. Life moves on. 

This hang up on jilting his character because he's an adulterer is ridiculous. I'm married and am not an adulterer but I don't stand in judgement of those that are. I think thats a very personal issue between a man, his wife and his god if his god looks down on such things.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Interesting Kobe news*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> What is this newsweek article you are talking about? I was not aware they were 'drifting' apart.
> ...



And whats your point with all of this nonsense. 

This post is very uninformed. The article you posted is taken from excerpts of the newsweek article. I read it on the MSN homepage. Read the article. 

Your whole premise about condoms equalsl consentual sex is ridiculous. Rapists nowadays many times wear condoms. They know about DNA and the sort. Do you think it would be smart if Kobe knowing DNA exists raped this woman without a condom. Is that your rationale. 

People have consentual sex all the time why the hell do you think the rate of HIV infection is on the rise because more and more people are having unprotected consentual sex. 

As for your check list. Thats ridiculous also. Those things listed are price for being accussed of rape. Had she never made this claim how much would this have caused Kobe. Nothing because we would have never known about it. 


Go read the newsweek article than we can talk it offers the whole story behind the snipets in the article you posted.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Why the heck do I care if another man cheats on his wife. I'm who I am you are who you are why does that have bearing on your life.
> 
> People that make a big deal about his adultery need to get a life. Its none of my business. If he had unprotected sex with a stranger that is none of my business, its dangerous to him and his wife.
> ...


THANKYOU! :yes:

Geesch! I was waiting for one other person to say this, too! I do NOT care about the personal business, or the public business of any player. I care about watching them play this great game! Judging others is something I try to leave to those who are more qualified than myself or as one man said it all so perfectly:
<i>Let those of you who are without sin, cast the first stone.</i>


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

LOL!!! Quoting Jesus to support apathy towards adultry! Classic!!! :laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> LOL!!! Quoting Jesus to support apathy towards adultry! Classic!!! :laugh:


You liked that, huh? Great! I know Jesus would like me to show love instead of judging something I know zip about.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> You liked that, huh? Great! I know Jesus would like me to show love instead of judging something I know zip about.


Cut him some slack, he's a Blazers fan. It can't be easy for them living in our shadow. Maybe that's why the sun never shines in Portland???


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Cut him some slack, he's a Blazers fan. It can't be easy for them living in our shadow. Maybe that's why the sun never shines in Portland???


I've never been to Portland, but I hear it's a great place.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

At the bottom of the article that the OP linked to, it says:

"But a friend of the woman quoted by Newsweek said Bryant's friends have the story all wrong. 

That person said the accuser was "attacked as soon as she walked through the door," and that there was "aggressive groping with no warning ... followed by sex," the magazine reports."


Does that whole, "attacked as soon as she walked through the door" make any sense to you guys? First the girls friends said that there was some consensual sexual activity, remember? Now they're saying Kobe attacked her as soon as she came in? I don't get it.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> It can't be easy for them living in our shadow.


*our* shadow? As though you've ever cast a shadow of your own. You are not only in the same shawdow of which you speak, but you ALSO PAY HOMAGE TO IT! :laugh:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> You liked that, huh? Great! I know Jesus would like me to show love instead of judging something I know zip about.


You know zip about adultery?


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

> I've never been to Portland, but I hear it's a great place



Yeah i hear it's a great place too. I also heard that Portland has that Good Weed up there too. Damon and the blazers should know


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

*Good call*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballin101</b>!
> At the bottom of the article that the OP linked to, it says:
> 
> "But a friend of the woman quoted by Newsweek said Bryant's friends have the story all wrong.
> ...


Good point. Definitely a contradiction. It simply discredits her friends stories, not the alleged victim's. I'm sure her lawyers have a straight story. If there were contradictions like that they would either get it straight or not continue with the suit. Still, it hurts her in the public eye.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 
> 
> You know zip about adultery?


I should have clarified myself. I know "ZIP" about the night in question between Kobe and the alleged victim. I wasn't there - just as I won't be if and when a trial begins.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 
> 
> *our* shadow? As though you've ever cast a shadow of your own. You are not only in the same shawdow of which you speak, but you ALSO PAY HOMAGE TO IT! :laugh:


Denial :uhoh:


----------

